# Cutting ipe with a jigsaw......



## carolinagene (Apr 5, 2017)

Need to make some interior cuts in some 8/4 ipe lumber. What brand/Israel's jigsaw blade should I use? Should I use oscillation or not? Thanks for any tips!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Use a fine tooth wood blades (or "soft metals" blades) and go SLOW. Ipe cuts like soft cast iron and will rapidly dull the blades so have spares. Cut inside the line and sand to it. Don't inhale the yellow dust.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Is it rough or skip planed already? I wouldn't want to use a jig saw on rough 8/4 ipe personally. If thats your only choice try to get some longer blades.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe try a carbide tooth jigsaw blade and go slow.


----------



## carolinagene (Apr 5, 2017)

SMP…....it's a smooth board. Thanks for all your tips so far!


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

My experience is that you machine Ipe more than cut it. It is one tough wood! That being said, if you don't have any luck with jig saw (that's a pretty deep cut) you might try a reciprocating saw with a carbide blade if the cut will allow a drilled starter hole.
That would give you the reach and the blade can handle the wood. Regardless. please take precautions with dust protection and go SLOW with the cuts.


----------

